# Things that annoy you in MMA/BJJ



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

* The smelly pikey

* The guy who doesnt understand that sparring at 50%, means 50%, and tries to take your head with every punch

* The roider

* The guy who sits inside peoples guard and just hugs them making no attempt to pass or work for a sub

* The guy who refuses to tap until near blackout/joint fracture


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

theheft said:


> * The guy who sits inside peoples guard and just hugs them making no attempt to pass or work for a sub


We call those a white belt. Learn the lingo.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

- The person who just lies on top of you like a slab of excess shit and does nothing (applies to all grades)

- The one who turns up with half an ambulance for a first aid kit

- Matt burn

- The guy who refuses to tap until near blackout/joint fracture (same in most clubs I think theheft)

- The guy who's had more than fifteen minutes of help from the instructor and still can't execute the technique properly

- The dude who acts cockey on when drilling technique then has his arse handed to him in some grappling sparring.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

- Mats that haven't been cleaned in 500 days

- The guys (usually chavs) who always put %100 strength in when just doing technique drills, hoping you'll get it wrong

- Shinguards, tried them all and they always move out of place...

- The Ego-trip cocky bastards who put down the newbies often

- Choice of music (heavy duty shit just doesn't work well when i'm trying to learn a new move)

- I'm All Tapped Out! (going into a dojo to see EVERYONE wearing the same Tapout shit... i like the variety of MMA brands, explore)

- Newbies who think they can fight (usually been to a few muay thai classes then come trying ground work and go all out like its a real fight)

- The cost  just seems expensive for what it is, unless your gonna make a career out of Martial Arts it is expensive.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

the guy who keeps on telling you he's a "striker"


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

- New guys who you'll see in your club once or twice, then seeing them on the streets walking around and staring people down because they think a couple of lessons have turned them into Bruce Lee.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

1. Newbies who have learnt everything from UFC Undisputed

2. People who dont apprecaite the martial arts

3. People who make the sport look barbaric

4. lazy bastards .. though, if you're shit compared to others, if you give 100 percent then thats great

5. Feet in ya face

6. The idiots who claim they are "cage fighters" after a handful of lessons

7. People who just pose

8. Every one with same gear .. though I can understand Hayabusa being everywear

9.People who are cocky and dont want to learn, thinkin they know it all

10. tough guys from the street who think they can do MMA


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> -
> 
> - The guy who's had more than fifteen minutes of help from the instructor and still can't execute the technique properly


People learn at different speeds remember. :growl:

1. People who still think cage fighting is barbaric (stuck in the 80's more?)

2. People who call all forms of MMA - The UFC

3. People who think you have anger problems because you watch and participate in MMA

4. The people who come up with these home learning guides for any Martial Arts (this one rages me)

5. People who give less than 100% because they cant be bothered


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

MUTINY! said:


> People learn at different speeds remember. :growl


I know I just get stuck with the same person all the time and it's kinda frustrating, but being the highest graded I suppose I'm expected to put up with stuff like this.

Edit

Wasn't meant in a twat way, as I'm aware I do sound like a tosser for saying it, but when your being choked and they don't know why your tapping then it is funny.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

If you feel you aren't bein tested, try someplace else?

Or buy a string of rope and tie one arm behind your back....

I dislike the guys who have been training for a set period and have this egotistical tripe that they are somehow above others and how because they have trained longer this means they are too good to train with newbies.

I specificaslly put myself out there for the newbies and spend time with them explaining things, when submitting/transitioning them i'll explain whats going on and how they can avoid it and so on... if your too good maybe trying to make everyone else good will eventually progress yourself.

This is in no way a swipe at a certain individual its just my observations from experiences in different gyms over the years.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

The new guy with zero coordination. Always eneds up kicking you in the natties. Or punching you the face. I image Jardine was like that when he got started.

Also the guy that has a heavy duty history of clubing and still ain't back on planet earth. As soon he starts trying to get in time with striking along with sounds playing he ends up shaking his head and waving his hands. Then suddenly realises he ain't in a club and has take a look around to figure out where he is.

Yes we had a chap like that and it weren't me right !


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I can cope and even accept all the above points...

My only gripe is instructors who turn up and go thru the motions -as it's just another day...never mind people eager to learn paying hard earned cash...although, if I stretched to 2 issue's the mats not being cleaned is up on my list.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I hate asians .. lol, its not racist since I'm asian


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

MUTINY! said:


> People learn at different speeds remember. :growl:
> 
> 1. People who still think cage fighting is barbaric (stuck in the 80's more?)
> 
> ...


Dont even get me started on that one!

A girl I know whos life currently goes like this.

Goes to work

Smokes weed after work

x5 for weekdays

Wakes up

Smokes weed

x2 for weekends

Told me to "get a life" because I train, should of laughed it off but I ripped into her...


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Was her name Eddie Bravo by any chance?


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

only one Bravo allowed in this thread...










@ theheft - glad im not the only one who encounters that dude


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

jeevan said:


> I hate asians .. lol, its not racist since I'm asian


nice lol, so no chance of liking me


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

oh and i hate the fact i cant afford to training mma/bjj, still waiting for the missies to bring in some doe with a job instead of watching mine burn on the bills. Id pay the price of having annoyances(if that is a word) in order to train for sure.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I usually like 1 out of every 100 asians .. most of "us" just act like knob heads and need to grow up. It's always about "beef"

Hopefully RSP you're one of the 1 out of 100


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Asians as in Pakistani/Indians or Chinese/Korean?


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

jeevan said:


> 1. Newbies who have learnt everything from UFC Undisputed
> 
> 10. tough guys from the street who think they can do MMA


kimbo then? lol:yes:

I do see where your coming from though, rolling my right stick doesnt get me anywhere when im being subbed :no:


----------



## darayden (Sep 7, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> I dislike the guys who have been training for a set period and have this egotistical tripe that they are somehow above others and how because they have trained longer this means they are too good to train with newbies.
> 
> I specificaslly put myself out there for the newbies and spend time with them explaining things, when submitting/transitioning them i'll explain whats going on and how they can avoid it and so on... if your too good maybe trying to make everyone else good will eventually progress yourself.
> 
> This is in no way a swipe at a certain individual its just my observations from experiences in different gyms over the years.


SteSteez - Im 34 & only started MMA 5 weeks ago after years of debating should I or not - What was putting me of was. Im a skinny 6 footer & didn't like the thought of going to a gym with guys who have these ego trips & toned bodies looking down at me. I do beginners MMA on Thursday nights & open session training on Sundays & I love it. But its comments like yours that are gonna make me more determined to stick at it & do it more. I would give anything to have had someone like you say that comment years ago. Thankyou


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea stick at it fella... Wish i was 6ft tho


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

jeevan said:


> I usually like 1 out of every 100 asians .. most of "us" just act like knob heads and need to grow up. It's always about "beef"
> 
> Hopefully RSP you're one of the 1 out of 100


yeah, im the trustworthy type mate, not in it for aminosity(cant spell). when i left school the only guys i got on with were like 10yrs older who have been thru it(jail,drugs, even one who was shot :s) and theyre all sensible guys.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> Asians as in Pakistani/Indians or Chinese/Korean?


indian/pakistani mate, im indian sikh, but all the trouble seemed to come from other sikhs(they were from the town over which might have something to do with it)


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Last time I was in Southampton, about 5 years ago, a group of young asian fellows claimed they were going to shoot me and my mates. For no reason whatsoever.

Still beats going to Portsmouth!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

One thing I have lways hated is idiots who go too hard in sparring, a guy I know was just strating to get back into training, came to spar in my garden with a few of us and he just does not get that its SPARRING not fighting, we told him not to come back.. fool. Way too much of it about and too many clubs letting people get away with it from what I hear around here.

The other thing that is terrible and has been mentioned here is trainers that can't be bothered. Went to a ringcraft course for a couple of weeks recently and it was embarrassing, I wound up teaching more than the instructor because he a) didn't have much of a clue (I think he was actually a boxercise instructor who thought he new how to box) and B) could not really be bothered to correct simple mistakes and help people who really needed it.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

haha that Boxercise crap makes me laugh out loud literally.

Thankfully the main instructor i've had over the years (Will Burke) has always corrected people when they've hit too hard, keeping that sparring element in a gym is most important - keeps the right atmosphere


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't know what I was thinking, ringcraft in the crappy gym in town was never going to be good, Boxercise is so very wrong..


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

A lad who goes to the local Total Fitness told me he had started MMA classes there so I phoned them up to see what time its on as its on one of my days "off" I was up for going. Spoke to a girl who told me

"Yes we so, the Total Combat classes are on tuesday at 6pm, They train a variety of techniques taken from Muay Thai, Boxing, Kick Boxing, Kung Fu, Jeet Kune Do, Jui Jitsu and TKD"

Sounds MMAish I though to myself, could be good to see what the standard is like and get some extra mat time.

I asked "Do you know if they actively spar?"

She replied "Oh no, no. Its purely for fitness purposes, we set up a circuit with pads and gloves and they just train that way, are you a mamber? Do you want me to put your name down for tonight"

"oh right, erm, ok, well I wont be bothering then because theres not much point in training if your not sparing, see ya"

The sad thing is, the lad now thinks hes training MMA when in reality what hes doing is gloried boxercise....

Head. Wall. Bang.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

Goddamn, that is sooo for the lose

..feel sorry for him


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Ste .. the koreans / japanese asians etc. have a respect for martial arts and are usually quiet

RSP .. Take it ya middle name is Singh ? I'm an Indian too .. but I'm a sikh / buddhist .. Like to take teachings from 2 faiths

Indian / Pakistanis annoy me so much, I prefer my brother and his mates because they're older and realise, street rep and all the other young shit you go through at school doesnt matter as you get older


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Guys who have had like a few fights and then decide to open their own "MMA club"


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

People who jump on the bandwagon .. like how millions of new Machida fans came out of nowhere

fans of kimbo because of his street fighting


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

jeevan said:


> Ste .. the koreans / japanese asians etc. have a respect for martial arts and are usually quietr


I never implied they weren't.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I know, i was just answering ya q about which asians


----------

